
Google Moderator launches - ajbatac
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-moderator-launches/
======
litewulf
(am I allowed to say I touched some of the code involved? Because I did. And
I'm really happy it launched.)

~~~
andreyf
Does Google use this internally for their company-wide ask-Larry-and-Sergei
meetings?

~~~
sgk284
Yes, every Friday at TGIF people can submit questions using it, or they can
just ask them in person at the event.

------
boredguy8
If anyone who is anyone happens to read this:

We need a search function / question 'checker'. For instance, there was a
question, "When can I use Google Moderator for my site?" So I submitted: "When
can I use Google Moderator?" It was accepted and put in the question queue.
Instead, it should say, "Your question looks like this question, would you
like to vote it up?" or something like that.

~~~
litewulf
I'll let them know.

And in general, I'm sure there are enough Googlers wandering around on the
internet that if you post something, someone will eventually pass it on if its
good ;)

------
pierrefar
Interesting. Very simple but very effective too.

Is there an open source alternative for it out there? One we can install and
theme on our sites?

------
gunderson
wow those questions they have for McCain are awful, they might as well have
been asked by Shepard Smith!

------
hhm
It's like... a meta-poll system?

~~~
sgk284
It's not really a polling system. It's a system for ranking user submitted
entries.

Google uses it internally every Friday at their TGIF to prioritize what
questions Larry and Sergey should answer first (in addition to the ones asked
in person). All week long people submit questions or concerns and Googlers
vote on them to determine if they are relevant or not. It could be used for
other things too though... really anything that needs ranking. Ideas could be
ranked, or you could pose a question and have the answers ranked. I'm sure
there are other novel uses as well. It's a pretty general system.

~~~
hhm
Ah, thanks. Anyway with meta-poll system I was meaning something similar to
that (a poll on polls, but I see it's rather a ranking on questions).

